# northern, NH 2/14/07



## NH-ROB (Apr 16, 2006)

Here are a few shots of us plowing our driveway. Snow is still coming down.


----------



## NH-ROB (Apr 16, 2006)

here Is a few more.


----------



## NH-ROB (Apr 16, 2006)

pictures at the pile.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

where in NH are ya??


----------



## NH-ROB (Apr 16, 2006)

here I am trying to back drag.
Enjoy the snow while it last.
Robbie


----------



## NH-ROB (Apr 16, 2006)

I am in Lancaster right on the VT border.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Just got in from plowing all day...6am-6pm

Worked like a dog and doesn;t even look like a plow a bit.:crying: 

Snow is coming down hard...20+ inches and counting...If it keeps up we will have a minimum of 30"!!  

Wind is blowing Hard drifts are going to be unbelievable  

pictures to follow as I have time.

thank God for new equipment particuarlly a loader with a pusher!

plow hard


----------



## Rampart Ranger (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice Pics!

You'se folks was cryin' for snow, enjoy!


----------



## clipper (Jan 21, 2007)

I plowed most of the day today. I will be out again in the mornig. At like 3 am or so.

I will try to paost some pics.

I love snow, i realy love it alot of it!!!!


----------



## B&K LawnCare (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey NH-ROB were did you get the light and mount for the back of your jeep?


----------



## NH-ROB (Apr 16, 2006)

I bought the light at the local auto parts store and had to fab up the mount. I don't care for it much but it gets the job done. Next year I will build a mount that I am happier with.

Robbie


----------

